Ask HN: Which stocks are you holding? What is the 10x stock for the next 5 year - zha
======
yohann305
i'm no expert but here is my opinion, feel free to criticize:

The world of hardware is going through a lot of growth lately with power
hungry Machine Learning models and the arrival of self-driving cars (even
semi-autonomous cars), cars have been transitioning to becoming computers on
wheels.

I'm long on AMD, NVIDIA, and MU (for its upcoming non-volatile RAM).

Hope this helps, cheers!

~~~
zha
All semicon plays.

I am reading the book AI Superpowers, China, Silicon Valley and the new world
order by Kai Fu Lee. He predicts China will be the leader in this race.

------
uptown
I'm a believer in tools that enable transactions on the smaller scale. Think
SQ, SHOP, and eventually Stripe whenever they IPO. Tools like these, once
integrated into the checkout/payment funnel, tend to remain in-place. The one
caveat for these would be if we were to see a dramatic downturn in the
economy. Smaller stores would likely experience revenue declines, translating
to fewer total dollars flowing through these systems, so it's worth keeping
that in-mind if you choose to invest in this space.

